# Marathon Siedelsbrunn(sehr sympathisch!)



## Col. Kurtz (18. Juni 2006)

..am 8. juli ist wiedermal der marathon in siedelsbrunn(odenwald)!


wieso ich explizit darauf hinweise?

- weil dort der trailanteil bisher immer enorm hoch war
- weil es eine 'familiÃ¤re' vereinsveranstaltung ist
- und vor allem weil die eine *startgebÃ¼hr von 18â¬* hinbekommen haben
ich zitiere: "Um Euch ein niedrigeres Startgeld zu ermÃ¶glichen, wurde auf Startgeschenke verzichtet. Die StartgebÃ¼hr beinhaltet die komplette Verpflegung auf der Strecke sowie eine Finisher-Urkunde."
basta. so muss es sein. 

hier der link zur ausschreibung:
http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/radsport/mtb2006/ausschreibung2006.htm

..muss man unterstÃ¼tzen!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juni 2006)

jep! kann nur zustimmen! bin schon 2 x mitgefahren und ist echt n schöner marathon, typisch mittelgebirge, kaum anstiege über 200hm ,dafür pausenlos powern und einige nette trails! für das startgeld echt n prima mara. 

felix, du wirst doch nicht etwa langstrecke starten? ok, dann rutsch ich halt noch n platz weiter nach hinten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. Juni 2006)

ne, langstrecke fährt mein(vermeintlich unschlagbarer)teamchef. das wird alles schön aufgeteilt bei uns. 


so nebenbei: das ist das wochenende an dem das wm-finale ist...nur so...


----------



## doppelhac (20. Juni 2006)

Bin letztes Jahr auch die Mittelstrecke gefahren und kann nur zustimmen.
Wer trails liebt kommt hier voll auf seine Kosten und auch die ganze Atmospähre war echt super  

Nur der Damenanteil könnte ein bisschen höher sein; also Mädels, husch husch
anmelden


----------



## Wave (1. Juli 2006)

Bin auch dabei...mittelere Runde


----------



## Man in Trek (1. Juli 2006)

Super Marathon und vor allem der Skihang ist klasse  Werde mit 2 Leutz die Langstrecke fahren


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Juli 2006)

so , komme gerade zurück von der streckenbesichtigung, die strecke ist echt noch besser geworden als letztes jahr, auf der 2. runde um schönau rum gibts jetzt 2 schöne lange trailabfahrten und nette auffahrten. kaum asphalt oder forstautobahn, ich überlege es mir noch, ob ich wirklich mit dem ht fahren werde,   es ist ne totale unebene strecke, auch auf den breiten forstwegen. 

gemessene länge: 74km, 1500hm, also in 3h werd ich das dieses jahr nich schaffen...

ok, dann sehen wir uns am samstag!


----------



## talybont (2. Juli 2006)

Werde mir auch nächsten Samstag die lange Runde geben. Gut, dass ich garnicht zwischen HT und Fully wählen muss. Das HT steht nämlich bei meiner besseren Hälfte in Eschweiler ;-) .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## doppelhac (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

weiss jemand, ob noch eine Starterliste ins Netz gestellt wird   

...ist ja immer ganz interessant.


----------



## JensL (4. Juli 2006)

Werde auch die Langstrecke fahren. Letzter Test vor der TAC!!!


----------



## Poppei (6. Juli 2006)

Hey. 

2 Fragen:

1. Wie hoch ist die Teilnehmerzahl in den vorherigen Rennen gewesen ? Starkes Fahrerfeld mit vielen Teamfahrern ?

2. Weil der Trailanteil sehr hoch ist, wird die Strecke leider auch regenanfällig sein, oder ?

Ich bedanke mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (6. Juli 2006)

Poppei schrieb:
			
		

> ...... wird die Strecke leider auch regenanfällig sein, oder ?


ja, die strecke ist nicht überdacht! 
klar, viel waldweg, erde, bei nässe viel schlamm. aber ich denke, es wird nicht so weit kommen.


ach ja, noch n tipp: es gibt nicht viele wegweiser, gerade auf dem mittleren abschnitt gehts öfters mal kilometerlang gradaus ohne schild. einfach geradeaus weiter fahren, nich abbiegen, irgendwann kommt dann wieder n wegweiser.

und kurz nach schönrunn (auf der mittelstrecke, es geht an 5 häuser vorbei) kommt ne schöne trailabfahrt. von der abfahrt gehen immer wieder abkürzungen /trails ab, aber bleibt auf dem haupttrail! sonst kann es ne böse überraschung geben, wenn ihr z.b. an der 4. kurve gradaus weiter fahrt, steht ihr plötzlich vor nem 3m- drop


----------



## Poppei (7. Juli 2006)

Ja gut danke.

Habs in kiedrich 05 geschafft mich 2mal zu verfahren. Nicht nochmal


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> aber bleibt auf dem haupttrail! sonst kann es ne böse überraschung geben, wenn ihr z.b. an der 4. kurve gradaus weiter fahrt, steht ihr plötzlich vor nem 3m- drop



MAN MARTIN!!! Jetzt verrätst du meine Abkürzungen!!! Ich hasse dich dafür 
Naja, den Drop kann man noch an der Wand landen, also alles easy, aber da ich nicht mit 180mm hinten anreise werde ich schön druffbolze um möglichst weit zu kommen (in meiner Altersgruppe)!

Cheers. Bis morgen!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> MAN MARTIN!!! Jetzt verrätst du meine Abkürzungen!!! Ich hasse dich dafür


dich will ich sehen, wie du mit dem ht die drops nimmst und auf die fresse fliegst!  leider geht das nicht, da du zu dem zeitpunkt schon gnadenlos weit hinter mir liegst!
ach ja, der mara ist morgen, nich erst am sonntag!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. Juli 2006)

uiuiui. war -zumindest fÃ¼r mich- n Ã¤uÃerst hartes rennen!! am anfang war das tempo vorne brutal hoch und meinereiner musste abreiÃen lassen(weit auÃer sichtweite). dann kam mein groÃer cross-country-fahrer flash zwischen ca min 45-75 und ich konnte zu meiner groÃen verwunderung nochmal an die spitze fahren, ja sogar vorbeiziehen einige vorne in probleme bringen. und dann hieÃ es fÃ¼r mich 'sieg oder tod'...
ich sag mal so: gewonnen hab ich nicht!  
am letzten anstieg ging schlieÃlich garnix mehr. dazu noch der akute wassermangel ab km30...

orgamÃ¤Ãig Ã¤rgerlich war die wirklich schlechte beschilderung. bin zweimal falsch abgebogen(allerdings ohne wirlkich groÃ zeit zu verlieren). andere haben manchen teil der strecke ungewollt zweimal passiert und wieder andere haben ungewollt und unbewusst ziemlich massiv abgekÃ¼rzt. nÃ¤chstes mal bring ich denen ne rolle absperrband mit...kann doch nicht so schwer sein...

aber ansonsten eine schÃ¶ne veranstaltung! 

â¬: nachschlag:






"die welt ist schlecht" + die 2 vom team supernova lights:


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2006)

felix, du darst trotzdem deine platzierung nennen! ich gratulier mal, du bist doch bestimmt auf dem podest gelandet, oder?

bei mir:  hatte gleich in der ersten runde n platten, kein problem, hab ja 2 ersatzschläuche dabei. dummerweise schon lang nich mehr in die satteltasche geschaut, beide durchlöchert, flickzeug: kleber eingetrocknet. naja, persönliche dummheit. bis ich dann n schlauch bekommen habe (vielen dank an #343!!! ) stand da auch schon das schlussmotorrad und ich durfte von ganz hinten wieder ins renngeschehen eingreifen. naja, war auch mal lustig, n mara lang nicht überholt zu werden oder nem krankenwagen auf ner abfahrt hinterher kriechen zu dürfen....

der schlamm war ja echt krass,war donnerstag auf der strecke,da war die noch trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (8. Juli 2006)

Der Felix und sein Trinkproblem. Nicht das erste mal, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..

Aber auch mit ausreichend Flüssigkeit war das Rennen für mich alles andere als einfach:
km 15: Dreck unter einer Kontaktlinse, nur noch vernebelt gesehen
km 20: Federgabel unbrauchbar, bockt nur noch rum
km 30: leichter Abflug im Trail
km 31: einer vom best-bike-parts team macht sich unmittelbar vor mir am   Trailausgang lang, fast rausche ich über ihn drüber. Wir freuen und über die geilen Trails.
km 35: blind im downhill hebelt es mich aus, ich lande volle Energie auf dem Sattel --> Klemmschrauben lösen sich leicht an
km 35 - 60: Der Sattel wird immer lockerer, ich muss mich ruhig auf dem Teil halten, in den Abfahrten muss ich mit den Oberschenkeln den Sattel klemmen
km 62: Mein Sattel verabschiedet sich
km 73,3: Nach 11 km Wiegetrittfahrt komme ich halbtot ins Ziel, habe noch drei Plätze verloren.

Warum ich kein Minitool mit dabei hatte? Vor dem Rennen dachte ich noch: Was soll denn kaputt gehen? Brauchst du doch eh nicht, habe es ja auch noch nie gebraucht und immer mitgeschleppt. Also ließ ich es im Auto und habe somit 200g gespart...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> felix, du darfst trotzdem deine platzierung nennen! ich gratulier mal, du bist doch bestimmt auf dem podest gelandet, oder?



nein bin ich nicht. achter..wobei ich den andreas krakau von supernova als senior betrachtet hab und mich nicht drum gekümmert hab, dass er vor mir ins ziel kommt...



> Der Felix und sein Trinkproblem. Nicht das erste mal, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..



echt?
aber was willst du machen wenn nur ein falschenhalter an dein rad passt?


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

Machs doch wie die Triathleten: (;




Oder wie die "Profis":




Eine Trinkflasche in die Trikottasche (hatte ich mir zuerst überlegt, denn Flaschenhalter an Unterseite Unterrohr sieht kacke aus. Aber im Trikot nervt das Gewicht ohne Ende)
Oder an den Verpflegungsstellen -bremsen- und dort einen dieser Flugbecher versuchen in die Finger zu bekommen


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2006)

Also wie ich den Mara, meinen Längsten des Lebens bist jetzt, empfunden habe? Hm... GEIL! Ok, nach 50km (Mitteldistanz) hab ich gedacht: Jungs, das reicht doch. Naja, hatte ein "L"(ang) auf meiner Nummer stehen, musste noch 25km abspurten.
Nun ja, nach dem ersten "DH" hab ich n Platten gehabt, is ja nix neues. Dann zog die ganze Gruppe an mir vorbei, die Hälfte hab ich geschaft aufzuholen... 7 min verloren. Nach c.a. 15min bin ich am Martin vorbeigedüst. Hab immer den Hintergedanken gehabt: gleich kommt der, gleich kommt der, am Ende durfte ich im Ziel noch 30min warten. Meine Zeit 04:04:39 (Fahrzeit: 03:56:04) Martins weiß ich net, jedoch wenn man nur die Fahrtzeit rechnet, ohne Platten und Stürze (bei mir einer an der Zahl) war Martin um 10min schneller. Hmpf. Nächstes Mal...
Nja, dann hab ich mir noch einmal den Schalthebel ins Knie gejagt (5km Schmerzen) und Martins Autoschlüssel verloren, der ist wieder aufgetaucht...
Die Strecke war befahrbar, aber man sollte über Schwimmeigenschaften verfügen:



Hab dann, als ich im Ziel war, ein Foto vom Teamkollegen geschossen:




Gibts noch weitere Fotos? Ich hab ziemlich oft in die Linse gegrinst!

Grüße und DANKE! für den Mara. Nächstes Jahr: Wiederholungstäter!


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juli 2006)

Hier die Ergebnisse der Mitteldistanz


----------



## Giant_Team (9. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> km 31: einer vom best-bike-parts team macht sich unmittelbar vor mir am   Trailausgang lang, fast rausche ich über ihn drüber. Wir freuen und über die geilen Trails.



Hee Jungs, wer war´s denn? Hatte ja Rennfrei bekommen vom Herrn Teamchef und bin schon ein wenig neugierig


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Juli 2006)

ich nicht. (wahrscheinlich der jens..)


----------



## drivingghost (10. Juli 2006)

Lange Lockenhaare, Ohrring, wenn ich mich recht entsinne trug er auch einen Bart an den Beinen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Ergebnisse sind übrigens online: klick


----------



## Giant_Team (10. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Lockenhaare, Ohrring, wenn ich mich recht entsinne trug er auch einen Bart an den Beinen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.



Ja, was willst du da machen, wenn der eigene Teamchef:
1. mit Wolle an den Beinen startet
2. sich vor der Weltelite auf´m Trail lang macht
3. öfters mal falsch unterwegs is
und
4. du deinem Teamchef in fast allem (bis auf die Wolle an den Beinen) nacheiferst


----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2006)

KOmpliment an der Veranstalter, da habt ihr eine schöne Strecke zusammengestellt  

Aber nächstes mal bitte mit weniger Schlamm  

Teilweise hat micht die Strecke (Spitzkehren auf der 2 Runde) an die Pfalz erinnert. 
Ich würde sagen dieser Mara ist schwieriger als der Keiler-Bike, aber leichter als der Neustädter Mara.

Leider hat sich eine Führungstruppe aus 5 Fahrern recht früh verfahren und sind dadurch 4 km zu kurz gefahren.
Sie waren zum Glück so anständig und sportlich nach der ersten Zieldurchfahrt abzubrechen. Dickes Lob an diese fünf Fahrer   
(Das habe ich beim z.B. beim Schinderhannes schon anderes erlebt)

Ich persönlich habe mich nicht verfahren, obwohl ich immer wieder unsicher war, ob ich noch richtig bin.
Die Wegmarkierung muss sicherlich besser werden. Mehr Absperrbänder, evt. Kreidemarkierungen.

An paar Stellen wäre zusätzlich ein Warnhinweis durchaus angebracht gewesen.

Leider lag stellenweise recht viel Holz auf der Strecke. Habe gleich auf der ersten Abfahrt was ist Schaltwerk bekommen (Danke an den Hintermann, der mich darauf hinwies). Andere haben sich dadurch ihr Schaltauge verbogen.

Schön wäre es wenn die Langstrecke und Mittelstrecke zeitversetzt starten würden. Es ist einfach am Anfang zu viel los auf den trails. Und die ganzen Schieber  nerven bergauf. Ich war einer von angeblich sechs Fahrern die bei der zweiten Duchfahrt die schlammige Rampe hochgefahren ist, trotz Racebereifung.

Mein Schluss ist, das dies einer SUPER Marathon ist.
Und das der Comp S KEIN Schlammreifen ist und auf den Hardtail am Hinterrad  ungeeignet ist. (Habe mir wie in Balduinstein  auf Schotter den Mantel auf der Lauffläche aufgeschlitzt).

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (10. Juli 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, was willst du da machen, wenn der eigene Teamchef:
> 1. mit Wolle an den Beinen startet
> 2. sich vor der Weltelite auf´m Trail lang macht
> 3. öfters mal falsch unterwegs is
> ...



Da kann ich nicht ganz folgen.
Wenns der Teamchef war, da meinte ich gehört zu haben dass er so ziemlich unschlagbar sei. Warum ist er dann so langsam gefahren und nicht nach vorne? Weil er sich verfahren hatte? Er kam mir auch nie sonderlich angestrengt vor, mal ist er mir davongezogen, ich hatte keine Chance dranzubleiben, irgendwann bin ich an ihm vorbeigekeucht, er schien locker zu fahren. Ob er dann nochmal an mir vorbei ist auf den letzten km weiss ich nicht, da hatte ich genug mit mir selbst und den drohenden Krämpfen zu tun (;

Die einzige Stelle die einen Warnhinweis verdient hätte ist der Skihang. Da habe ich in der ersten Runde oben nochmal kräftig angetreten um zwei Fahrer hinter mir zu lassen und habe erst kurz vor knapp das "Querloch" gesehen. War ne ziemliche Aktion, mich auf dem Rad zu halten... 
Aber ansonsten eine sehr geile Strecke, die hat den Namen MTB-Marathon verdient.


----------



## Wave (10. Juli 2006)

dem gibts nichts hinzuzufügen...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (10. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nicht ganz folgen.
> Wenns der Teamchef war, da meinte ich gehört zu haben dass er so ziemlich unschlagbar sei. Warum ist er dann so langsam gefahren und nicht nach vorne? Weil er sich verfahren hatte? Er kam mir auch nie sonderlich angestrengt vor, mal ist er mir davongezogen, ich hatte keine Chance dranzubleiben, irgendwann bin ich an ihm vorbeigekeucht, er schien locker zu fahren. Ob er dann nochmal an mir vorbei ist auf den letzten km weiss ich nicht, da hatte ich genug mit mir selbst und den drohenden Krämpfen zu tun (;



war auch nicht der chef.(@Giant_Team: war unser 'gastfahrer' chris)
aber die punkte 1-3 hat er anscheinend ähnlich wie der chef seinerzeit gebracht.





> Leider hat sich eine Führungstruppe aus 5 Fahrern recht früh verfahren und sind dadurch 4 km zu kurz gefahren.


war das so platz 10-15 und ca zwischen turm und skihang? wenn ja war da n anderer teamkollege dabei und hat sich währenddessen nen platten geholt.(  )
gab da ne komische und auch im nachhinein für beide unerklärliche begebenheit, die sich so auflösen ließe. er war eigentlich hinter mir, kam mir aber dann mit platten *entgegen*...
hatte aber vehement abgestritten, dass er sich vielleicht verfahren hat.


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> war das so platz 10-15 und ca zwischen turm und skihang? wenn ja war da n anderer teamkollege dabei und hat sich währenddessen nen platten geholt.(  )
> gab da ne komische und auch im nachhinein für beide unerklärliche begebenheit, die sich so auflösen ließe. er war eigentlich hinter mir, kam mir aber dann mit platten *entgegen*...
> hatte aber vehement abgestritten, dass er sich vielleicht verfahren hat.



Hmm, keine Ahnung wo das passiert ist, das habe ich nicht gefragt.
Ich kenne einen der Betroffenen flüchtig (so wie ich ihn einschätze, wäre er in die Top5 reingefahren).
Auffällig ist das zwischen 3:12 und 3:28 keiner ins Ziel gefahren ist.
Das ist wahrscheinlich genau die Lücke, die durch den Ausfall dieser Fahrer entstanden ist.

Scheinbar waren diese 5 nicht die einzigen, die sich verfahren haben.

ray


----------



## JensL (11. Juli 2006)

Kann es sein, dass sich bei der Kurzstrecke auch welche verfahren haben??? Ein Bekannter war am Anfang in der Spitzengruppe (4 Leute), musste dann abreissen lassen, ist aber nicht überholt worden und war am Ende sowas um 7oder 8. (glaube ich)?????


----------



## Johnny-Ass (11. Juli 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> aber was willst du machen wenn nur ein falschenhalter an dein rad passt?



Endlich das schwule Fully verkaufen und en gscheites Hardtail her tun  

PS: hab gehört das soll es einen gaaaaaanz tollen Best Bike Parts Team Rahmen geben


----------



## drivingghost (11. Juli 2006)

Auf der Strecke war man mit nem Fully aber klar im Vorteil. (Wenn es nicht gemuckt hatte...)


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Strecke war man mit nem Fully aber klar im Vorteil. (Wenn es nicht gemuckt hatte...)


also hardtail bedeutet, das rad ist hinten hart! wie nennt man es, wenn es vorne hart ist?   
hätte dir ja geraten, mit nem wheelie ins ziel zu fahren, wenn, tja, wenn dein sattel nicht kaputt gegangen wäre....

die ganzen verfahrer kann ich nich so ganz nachvollziehen, es gab zwar wenig schilder, aber an den entscheidenden stellen war immer eins!  man muss halt auch mal schaun, auch wenn man jemanden hinterher fährt oder sich gerade nen heftigen fight um platz 16 gibt.....

egal, gehn wir mit gutem beispiel voran: hey, veranstalter, ich erkläre mich  bereit, 2007 die strecke mit auszuschildern!

martin- mit wolle!


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

Da sinma daboi, Maddin.
Oder: Ich mach mit 
Aber nur wenn jetzt hier jemand ein paar Fotos von der Nummer 323 L rauskrammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> egal, gehn wir mit gutem beispiel voran: hey, veranstalter, ich erkläre mich  bereit, 2007 die strecke mit auszuschildern!
> 
> martin- mit wolle!



Dann verlink diesen Thread mit den "anderen" Siedelbrunner-Thread im ODW-Lokalforum.

Hey, nicht jeder fährt mit offenen Augen Bike  
Einige haben den sogenannten Tunnelblick 

Die hier genannten Probleme sind den Veranstalter bewusst.
Entsprechende Konsequenzen werden daraus gezogen.
So sagen es meine inoffizielen Quellen.

ray


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juli 2006)

Bericht zum Rennen in der BSN online:
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=11971&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Interessantes Foto.
So kann man die Anspannung vor dem Start auch abbauen.

Thb


----------



## Wave (12. Juli 2006)




----------



## drivingghost (12. Juli 2006)

Mist!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Juli 2006)

*LOL*!!! oder wie heisst es auf bikesport-news: das rosa trikot hat folgen! 
nix für ungut, spass muss sein!

ich war beim start auch heftig abgelekt.... lachanfall, rayc hat mir erklärt, wie  es zu einem teamnamen "john porno" gekommen ist! 




			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, nicht jeder fährt mit offenen Augen Bike
> Einige haben den sogenannten Tunnelblick


tunnelblick???? wer fährt denn alles besoffen maras?


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Jens, Ice Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (13. Juli 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Mist!



Bist du der DIMBO auf den Bild ?  

Ubi (rosa Tütü), hatte beim La Palma Mara noch ein "züchtiges" Pirate-Trikot angehabt.

Sein Team-Kollege ABA (aus den ODW) hat sich einiges von uns anhören müssen 

Das rosa Trikot hat bei einigen auf der Strecke zu Verwirrung geführt.
Wie meinte einer: "Ich war ganz sicher das ich das rosa Trikot überhollt hatte und dann war er wieder vor mir".
 
Tja, nicht jeder hatte gesehen das 2 Pirates in 2006er-Team-"Farben" unterwegs waren.

Die Pirates, scheinen alles zu tuen um nur auf zufallen 
Was auch erfolgreich gelingt!

ray


----------



## drivingghost (13. Juli 2006)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du der DIMBO auf den Bild ?



Das muss erst einmal bewiesen werden...


----------



## drivingghost (16. Juli 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich noch irgendwo Fotos vom Rennen? Die paar wenigen auf der Homepage sind ja für die Tonne.


----------

